
How does karma work? - chmac
How does the karma and points system on this site work? I can't figure it out. Do people with more karma generate more points per vote? How are the points generated, I've seen some comments which are worth 17 points, where does that number come from?
======
nostrademons
As far as I can tell, it's just [total submission points] + [total comment
points]. Each vote is one point, each downvote is -1 point. And no, people
with more karma do not have their votes weighted more heavily; my votes still
count for 1 point like anyone elses. (There appears to be a karma threshold
for downvoting comments, though.)

~~~
chmac
How does one vote? I can't see anything about voting or about downvoting. Is
it based on some external voting?

------
chmac
For example, this item has 24 points, but the user is brand new and has only
posted 1 item which has no comments. Where does that karma come from?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=49785>

~~~
chmac
I get it, you can click the teeny weeny up arrow next to the item and that
votes it up! Ok, simple.

